

Why Stack Exchange Doesn't Corral Workers into an Office - radmuzom
http://readwrite.com/2015/02/24/stack-exchange-remote-employees

======
Selfcommit
They do a nice job of representing why stacks remote / on site policy works.
Sometimes being remote is very isolated.

